

Y Combinator 2013 Summer Class Interactive Marketing Scores - pkenjora
http://www.awarelabs.com/evaluation/ranking/y-combinator-2013-summer-class-interactive-marketing-scores/

======
minimaxir
_" Had Paul Graham mandated the use of AwareLabs for all graduates, their
online presence would be much better and more consistent. This is the reason
all incubators should be using standardized marketing tools like AwareLabs to
outline a marketing curriculum and track progress."_

That's the most passive-aggressive product pitch I've ever read.

~~~
pkenjora
LOL, well as long as we're being funny:

Nah, this is the most passive aggressive pitch you ever saw:

[https://www.awarelabs.com/signup/?website=http%3A%2F%2Fminim...](https://www.awarelabs.com/signup/?website=http%3A%2F%2Fminimaxir.com)

MiniMaxir gets a 41% Interactive Marketing Score.

